# My waste oil foundry furnace.



## Gadget (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's a short video of my waste motor oil foundry furnace in action. I've installed a permanent blower, an improved burner jet, and regulated air pressure on the oil tank since this video. Next time I do a melt I'll take another video.

[video=youtube;t4nl7PQTEmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4nl7PQTEmA[/video]


----------



## Gadget (Nov 25, 2011)

Jerry Ekstrom said:


> Gadget,
> great little furnace you got there, I would love details,oil pressure, air pressure, nozzle size ya know the how too of it. :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Jerry.:tiphat:



Jerry, I've found that it runs hottest with oil pressure at 20 PSI and air pressure between 40 and 60 PSI. The air flow from the blower is cut way down, maybe 15% open. There's a needle valve on the oil line to regulate the flow of oil. Here's a link to a similar burner to mine. It's not my own design and the link burner is slightly different. The link to the burner I made is now a dead link.

http://www.alloyavenue.com/vb/showthread.php?6221-Another-Nudge-inspired-burner


----------

